# Creation CTO630 START UP PROBLEMS



## robbie1984c4 (Jun 5, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone can help with a couple of things. I received the cutter yesterday, the first issue is i cannot slide the rollers left or right, both rollers are stuck on the left hand side and won't budge at all?

Also i have installed sign cut pro but when i go to install the usb drivers it won't let me download the file, i read in the description that the cutter will work on macs but have seen when trying to download it only goes up to 10.8 whereas i am running 10.9(mavericks).

Just wondered if you could help with the above?


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Make sure the rollers are in the up position. Grip the roller with 2 hands, one in front, one in back and give another try.

I don't know if the Mac drivers are compatible with 10.9. Would you happen to have a PC you can try this with to start?


----------



## outbreak (Jan 9, 2010)

On the back of each roller is a lever. Make sure it's UP before attempting to slide, or you'll mess it up!


----------



## robbie1984c4 (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks for your replies, i am new to this, work for a sign company in which i have been using a Graphtec fc7000 for a while but wanted to start on my own and don't have a wallet big enough for my own Graphtec so plumped for the CTO. Managed to move the rollers and managed to get the cutter communicating with sign cut pro. I was told OSX 10.9 does not need the driver as it has the FTDI driver built into the kernel? Anyway it is not linking up but when i try to cut an image the blade carriage shoots to the left and then just stops?

The screen says 'working' but nothing else happens? Do you know what this could be?
My settings for the cutter in sign cut pro are:

Manufacturer: Creation
Cutter: PCut CR630
Baud: 38400

Does the baud on the cutter after be the same whats in sign cut? Cannot seem to find an option to change it on the cutters menu screen if so. 

Many thanks for your help in advance, 

Rob


----------



## outbreak (Jan 9, 2010)

Have you reset the home position?


----------



## robbie1984c4 (Jun 5, 2014)

Apologies how do you do that? On the actual cutter? Once i recieved the cutter the instructions pdf link that was emailed to me did not work so i have been working blind trying to get it up and running just going off these forums etc. I really appreciate your help, i can work the graphtec and flexi sign at work fine but sign cut pro and the cto630 is all new to me.

Thanks again,

Rob


----------



## outbreak (Jan 9, 2010)

[media]http://redemptionman.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/CTO-USERS-MANUAL.pdf[/media]


----------



## robbie1984c4 (Jun 5, 2014)

That's great, thanks again you've been a great help!

Rob


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes, the baud rates must be the same between SignCut and the cutter.
We have also noticed that version 1.96 of SignCut Pro sometimes doesn't communicate correctly with Creation cutters. To resolve this, you can downgrade to version 1.95 if this ends up being the issue. Working USB... is one of the errors associated with this issue.


----------



## robbie1984c4 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi Brian, 

Do you know where i can download version 1.95 from? Tried the website but they only have 1.96. had an appointment at half 4 for remote help but the company i bought the machine from never rang  getting really frustrated now just want to get up and running.

Many thanks, 

Rob


----------



## robbie1984c4 (Jun 5, 2014)

It's not cutting a full square when i click test on the actual cutter so that's correct isn't it? Does this mean its the software?


----------



## robbie1984c4 (Jun 5, 2014)

sorry meant to say its 'now' cutting a full square.


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Here you go: http://www.signcutpro.com/files/1.95/scpro.exe

We aren't fully versed in this specific unit however, if you want to give us a call we can try to help you. The connection is probably similar to the ProCut Creation CR 630 / 730 / 1200 / 1300 which we do support. I can call you tonight or this weekend if you like as well.


----------



## robbie1984c4 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi Brian,

is the mac version on that site as well? 

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## robbie1984c4 (Jun 5, 2014)

if it is will try that because that link is windows based it's saying, if that doesn't work would it be ok to give you a ring over the weekend?

Can't thank you enough for taking the time to help me.

Rob


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Sorry, I forgot you were on a Mac. I am not very well versed on a Mac but I am happy to try. I will see if SignCut has a 1.95 for Mac posted.

Is there any way you can give this a try on a PC just to see if you can get it working?


----------



## robbie1984c4 (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks Brian, don't have access to a pc i'm afraid, everyone i practically know has a mac and work too. the company i bought it from were quick enough to take the money but not that quick when it comes to support but i suppose that goes for a lot of things.

Rob


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

It looks like the interface on this unit is very similar to the CR630. Make sure your settings are 9600/8/None/1 for communication. Make sure the cutter is set to 9600 as well. I think you may need a device driver to run this on a Mac. Did you install the device driver or is the internal driver recognizing the cutter?

You may find some of this material useful, this is for the CR630 setup:

[media]http://www.cutterpros.com/downloads/SigncutSetupforMac.pdf[/media]

We have an OSX and a 10.4 driver for the CR630 for Mac. This driver may work on your CT630.

OSX: http://www.cutterpros.com/downloads/FTDIUSBSerialDriver_v2_2_16.dmg

10.4: http://www.cutterpros.com/downloads/FTDIUSBSerialDriver_v2_2_9.dmg


----------



## robbie1984c4 (Jun 5, 2014)

Yeah I am running mavericks and have looked and the driver is already inbuilt. Sign cut recognises the plotter as when I press cut the cutter kicks in but only cuts a single line. Can't find anywhere how to change the baud setting on the actual cutter, been through every screen on it. Really am stumped.


----------

